# Natural bfp after 5 losses need help!



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't really know where to start but will brief through my history:
2005 my dd was born at 24wks gestation. Sadly she passed away aged 1 month old.
2006 diognosed with pcos, although this was only diognosed with scans and blood tests as my BMI was low. 
2006-2008 had metformin, clomid, ovarian drilling but nothing worked so was refered for IVF. 
2 fresh cycles of Ivf produced BFP but miscarried both times. 
Then had frozen embryo transfer with prednisone, and clexane but embryo was dying off b4 they put in and didn't take . We gave up trying.
June 2014 surprize natural BFP. Had a scan at 14.5 weeks but just a large empty sac. Repeat scan 2wks later and again 2 wks after that. Still no baby then had horrific miscarriage . Referred for recurrent miscarriage tests 1st app is 17th dec 2014. Oct 29th 2014 another miracle surprise BFP! Had early scan on 30.10.14 show empty sac but at 5wks pregnant they said that's normal. Had spotting on and off for the last week which sonographer said could be implantation. Anyway, no one wants to help me! Feel so frustrated! Last time I miscarried nurses at hospital said go to your gp right away next time, they should be able to give u something. Gp just want to wait for me to see anti natal unit! By then my immune system could kick in and kill my baby. I'm so scared and feel like no one cares. For me to fall pregnant twice in 1 year is a miracle! I'd have more chance of winning the lottery! Don't know who else to ask for support! Who would have the power to prescribe clexane and steroids? X any advice greatly appreciated x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi still a mum. 

Sorry to hear your terrible story. 

You need to see an early pregnancy unit or an obstetrician. As a doctor is the only person who can prescribe them 

Do you have an early pregnancy unit at your local hospital? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Hun thanks for your reply. We do and last time I was pregnant they refered me to obstetrician but didn't make it to my appointment  just feel really let down by them all x will try to see a different doctor on Monday to see if they have refered me to obstetrician or not x thanks again x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you don't get any joy try ringing that consultants secretary directly. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

I will do thanks Hun x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

Have finally got my app booked in for this wed with midwife and obstertrician x will let u know how it goes x not sure if they will scan again as I had a scan on 13th nov which confirmed heartbeat x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 

You will need a scan between 11-14 weeks for confirming dates and screening if you want it. 

Congratulations on the heartbeat. Let me know how you get on. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

Just to let u know Hun all is fine so far x I'm 13wks and 5 days and I had a cervical stitch fitted at 12wks and 1day x thanks for all your help x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent news! 

Good luck for rest of pregnancy. Hope this is the one for you. 

Xxx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you kaz x


----------

